# Rzr racing at nats



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

1st run in bog beat the turboed rzr 4 





 

2nd run in bog (i think i won)





 

1st run in mudda cross (ran out of spray after 1st lap and broke cage in front diff.)


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice. looks like alot of fun.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

It was alot of fun. I like to thank nick and marty aka mary for riding in the rzr with me. Nice to finally meet ya'll.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome! :rockn: looked like you won in the second one to me as well.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

We got robbed!!!!!!!!!!!! It was fun racing with you Josh!!


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

looks like a good time


----------

